# Brandon's Computer Repair A+++ in my book



## realstreet

I wanted to post a little something about the service I got form brandon. He is the man when it comes to quick service I had to wipe my hard drive called him and he backed up all my stuff and outlook email so I wouldn;t lose anything. I reinstalled windows called him and he put it back and a few other extras to help me from getting a bad file. If you need a computer fixed please call him you won't be sorry......:thumbup:

Thanks again brandon

James


----------



## B.L. Laird

*+ 1*

Brandon fixed my computer and with a very fast turn around time!


----------



## Ron19

Is his email [email protected]?


----------



## dpatch411

*Brandon's Computer Repair*

Brandon,
Did a fantastic job on fixing my computer.
My computer crashed on me.
I needed my hard drive reinstalled and he put windows 7 on for me.
I brought it to him about 1pm and he had it repaired that same night.
He also saved all my data which was very important for my business as a licensed real estate broker.
He has my recommendation..
Thank You!!
David


----------



## Catchin Hell

I have to get on the Kudo train for Brandon also... My son's computer crashed and Brandon was able to fit him in spur-of-the-moment with no waiting for the repair. Thanks Brandon for taking care of him...:thumbsup:


----------



## corrinas2

brandon to the rescue again... took my BF's desktop to him and he fixed it while we sat there and talked with him.... within minutes he was up and running, and even installed a new power supply for us.... A+++ in my sites...


----------



## patrikparson

It is one of the best companies for providing services to all laptops and PC's. They provide good service at affordable prices and rectify the each and every problem with good knowledge. Please produce some more attachments at the topic for view detail information.


----------



## jun.yoo

I just had Brandon look at my netbook today. I actually sought out his help after reading the positive reviews on this website. 

Awesome service!!! Very honest and straightforward. I highly recommend him.


----------



## LawyerBoaterGuy

*Brandon's Computer Repair - Excellent work & cheapest!*

I broke my laptop screen on my Toshiba. Bestbuy was going to charge me $275 and Techshell was going to be $280.:thumbdown: Brandon did the work for $120!!! Took him less than a day. Heck of a nice guy, too. All of my future computer repairs will go to him. Thanks, Brandon! :thumbup:


----------



## juldwalt

*A+*

I rate service and price 10 out of 10. He knows what he is doing and a great price. I will recommend him to everybody.


----------



## kelly1

juldwalt said:


> I rate service and price 10 out of 10. He knows what he is doing and a great price. I will recommend him to everybody.


I will second that. Had a virus on my computer & took it Brandon. He got it working like new again.:thumbup:


----------

